

Web Based Desktop - Very Impressive - catalinist
http://extjs.com/deploy/ext-2.0-alpha1/examples/window/desktop.html

======
SwellJoe
We are using extjs in our next UI version...the widgets are awesome. The docs
are sometimes a bit terse. The examples are usually contrived in ways that
completely avoid real world requirements...which often turn out to be quite
complex to get working. Stuff like setting the selected item in a combo box
that is generated via a JSON object takes several steps, and pre-loading a
TreeMenu is laughably complex. It often feels like the goal was to make as
much as possible load on-demand, with no possibility to use those widgets
without the lazy-loading features...which makes it much slower to use in every
use case I can imagine...we wrote our own tree menu that loads all items in
one go instead of fighting with it anymore. Also, sometimes things change
pretty dramatically between versions.

But it's the best thing we've found for our needs. It looks great, runs fast,
and the developers offer reasonable commercial support.

------
BrandonM
That is very responsive... impressive, indeed. There was even transparency
while moving windows around. Right-clicking on the taskbar brought up a
context menu. Overall it's a nice proof of concept.

------
ivank
Their AIR application is quite impressive too:
[http://extjs.com/blog/2007/06/29/building-a-desktop-
applicat...](http://extjs.com/blog/2007/06/29/building-a-desktop-application-
with-ext-air-aptana-and-red-bull/)

------
mrtron
Quite slick.

------
alaskamiller
there's a bug for the scrollbars, it overlaps other windows.

